# Looking for any Flat kart racers. in the N.E.



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm looking for any flat kart racers in the North East who want to get together and build up a club. looking to get about 12 stock mediums with either flat head blue printed engines or box stock animal engines. There is two of us already. If your from VT, NH, ME, MA, RI, OR CT. Let me know if your interested. the sooner I hear from people the sooner we can get together. and build something. thanks Darin. 


Flat kart with Animal engine.








[/IMG] 


Flat kart with Blue printed engine.









[/IMG]


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still looking for other people that have this interest that want to get together and race and have fun. with flat Karts.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess there is no one in the N.E. Who would like to get an oval club going with the flat karts to race at different tracks in the N.E. . If there is anyone interested for next year I will set it up with the tracks but I need at least 10 karts to do this. thanx.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok I'm also looking for people who have these type of karts as well. Would be willing to put these together as a club. I can work on some rules to build up a racing club with these type cars as well. So if anyone in the NH, MA,ME, or VT area let me know. If your interested send me a PM or leave a message on this thread. 16 yrs and older. :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## GRANDAD43 (Sep 27, 2009)

here a photo of our Kart
med and lite
track champ 8 years running
now racing Dwarf racers
semi pro
champ at
I 20
Outback
Codys pride
and piney groves


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

nice dwarf car.


----------

